# Gonal injections



## lakeland terrier (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello I am French and live in London I am 39 so the clock is ticking. I've been TTC for 11 months. I've been on 6 cycles of clomid with two IUI that haven't worked. I had a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy last month and got the all clear which is great news (I had an ectopic pregnancy in 2007) as both my tubes are now working. I ovulate normally so I was on clomid to increase my chances. My gyne here in London wants me to continue clomid for another three cycles but I went to see my french gyne on Friday who is against it and who recommends I try IUI with gonal injections much more effective than clomid. Just wondering if anyone had them and do any of you know the success rate? Side effects etc. I am probably going to go for them because I really trust her judgement.

Many thanks!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi im on gonal-f and doing iui..personally i think clomid was a waste of time...i dont have any side effects with the gonal.wears i had every side effect with clomid..i would move on with gonal-f and iui if i was you.xx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

hello lakeland terrier

I took clomid for 9 months just boost my chances but didn't work, but i had no side effects what so ever from the clomid, my consultant is going to put me on gonal injections with the IUI treatment.

wishing you all you all the best xx


----------



## lakeland terrier (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you very much good to hear what you all said encouraged me! I am seeing my consultant next Tuesday. xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Bonjour Lakeland!

I am a big fan of FSH over Clomid... I did two cycles of Clomid and while I responded well with good follies, Clomid made my endometrium thin and dried up my CM.  The max my lining got to was 4.8mm on CD14 when it should've been at least 8mm!  My first cycle on FSH (Puregon, different brand to Gonal F) my lining got to 8mm by CD10!  Also lots of fertile CM  

I wouldn't have known about FSH as an option except another girl on this site had similar issues to me.  She has just gotten a BFP on Puregon cycle #5.

Bit freaky to think about giving yourself an injection every day but after the first one it's a breeze.  I found my tummy was easiest as I have some fat on there.  (Didn't try the leg.)

Good luck!  And come join us on the IUI Chat thread


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

lakeland terrier - I too have read that gonal is better than Clomid and has shown better results than clomid when used with IUI (sorry can't remember which site I read it on - I've read a lot in the last 3 years!!). Everyone is different however and I know Clomid has worked for some ladies but my doctor also said gonal would be a better bet. I'm just about to start my first IUI with 75iu of gonal. Best of luck and like KD said come join us on the IUI chat thread   x


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

It's so confusing all this, everytime I go to the hospital they seem to say something different.  Have just had Day 11 scan and have two follies of size 18.5 and 16.5 and a couple of other little ones.  Found the 16.5 one first and nurse said that they wouldn't book me in for IUI unless they found one over 18.0, fortunately she then found one.

BUT - the first time I had the treatment my largest follie was only 17.0 and I did have the treatment on Day 13.  So was this a waste of time??

Also, have had completely contradictory advice re intercourse after IUI treatment, one said yes do it as much as possible but other one said not to bother as IUI was timed to perfection and additional sperm added later would have already missed the boat!!

Why can't they all say the same thing!!

Anyway,   positive thoughts for Thursday!


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry gonal injection ladies, posted my rant on your board by mistake!

I know nothing about gonal injections, but wish you all lots of luck!


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been given both clomid 100mg and gonal F....


----------

